# Worrying news :(



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2014)

My stepmother has called to let me know that my dad has been taken into hospital as he has been sick and constipated. The sickness is related to the constipation as his stomach contents aren't clearing properly. He's 86 and the tests they've done so far have shown that he is otherwise OK (BP, kidney function, prostate). They've given him some medication to help with the constipation and are clearing his stomach via some tubes. He'll be having a scan later.

He's in Holland so I can't visit him, hoping he will be out of there soon, but his healthcare has always been very good over there so I know he is in good hands.


----------



## bev (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi Alan,

No wonder your worried - and being so far away will make it feel worse. It does sound like he is being well cared for though so try not to worry too much (easier said than done I know) and wishing your dad a speedy recoveryBev


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 6, 2014)

I hope they have it sorted soon and fingers crossed it turns out to be nothing to worry about too much when it's sorted.  It must be difficult being so far away so I hope there's positive news soon.


----------



## Laura davies (Jul 6, 2014)

Thinking of your dad Alan, he is in good hands. Sending you a hug (())


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2014)

Thinking of dad Alan Hun xx


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 6, 2014)

I hope your dad is better soon Alan. Virtual hugs all round.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 6, 2014)

Big hugs Alan. I know that I feel helpless when my mum is ill and I can't get to her easily so it must be very difficult for you. I hope that your dad makes a fast recovery.


----------



## Cat1964 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hope your dad makes a good recovery soon.


----------



## Pete H (Jul 6, 2014)

Hope all goes well Alan and they get him sorted soon, distance is always a worry as they get older..


----------



## casey (Jul 6, 2014)

Hope your dad is feeling better really soon, sending best wishes to you all.x


----------



## stephknits (Jul 6, 2014)

sorry to hear this, Alan.  Hope you hear some positive news soon.  It's hard sitting around waiting for news when you can't do anything.  Sending Hug.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 6, 2014)

Oooer, always even more worrying when they are elderly.  But the scan will soon find out if there's anything err, really worrying, I hope.


----------



## gail1 (Jul 6, 2014)

hope your dad is better soon Alan xxx


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jul 6, 2014)

Here's hoping your dad is better very soon Alan xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone  No further news as yet.


----------



## Fluffy Jo (Jul 6, 2014)

Hope your dad gets well soon Northerner. He sounds pretty fit for his age...we know who you take after don't we?!


----------



## jalapino (Jul 6, 2014)

Sending my support and hugs to you Alan!!! I really feel for you and your dad.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 6, 2014)

Sorry your dad has been poorly Northerner. It's hard to be away from your loved ones at times like these - pleasing to hear though the healthcare is good over there so fingers crossed for a speedy recovery for him


----------



## Bessiemay (Jul 6, 2014)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for your dad Alan


----------



## Kanga (Jul 6, 2014)

Wishing your dad a speedy recovery


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for your good wishes


----------



## ypauly (Jul 6, 2014)

I hope you dad is back to normal as quickly as possible Alan.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 6, 2014)

Hope he is Better Alan


----------



## Riri (Jul 6, 2014)

Echo everyone's good wishes and hope your dad feels better soon


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Alan,

Hope your Dad is back home and back to normal pronto.

Andy


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 7, 2014)

Hope your Dad is feeling better soon Alan.


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear this, hope he gets well soon


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Stepmum hasn't called back yet, so presume it's just a case of waiting for all the tests to come back.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2014)

Stepmother called, he has had a scan and they have found two blockages but not sure what is causing them yet. He is going to have an endoscopy today. He is feeling a bit miserable, not allowed to eat or drink anything (fed/watered via tubes) and says he could murder a pint of bitter - so he hasn't lost his sense of humour, which is encouraging


----------



## Redkite (Jul 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your Dad, hope they find the source of the problem quickly and he gets well soon. x


----------



## KateR (Jul 8, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Stepmother called, he has had a scan and they have found two blockages but not sure what is causing them yet. He is going to have an endoscopy today. He is feeling a bit miserable, not allowed to eat or drink anything (fed/watered via tubes) and says he could murder a pint of bitter - so he hasn't lost his sense of humour, which is encouraging



I'm glad he hasn't lost his sense of humour and hope he has some good news soon. Thinking of you all.


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 8, 2014)

Fingers crossed he gets his pint of Bitter soon . Hope the endoscopy isn't too unpleasant and they can get rid of the blockages quick sharp.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2014)

Just spoke to my sister. Dad is due to have an operation soon, was supposed to have it today but it was delayed for some reason.


----------



## shirl (Jul 8, 2014)

Do hope all goes well for your Dad Alan, fingers crossed that things can be sorted out quickly.

Shirl xx


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 8, 2014)

Tell him lots of Forum members want to buy him a beer !


----------



## AJLang (Jul 8, 2014)

Big hugs Alan for you and your Dad


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 8, 2014)

Hope it goes well, and soon really does mean soon so he's back on his feet quickly.


----------



## jalapino (Jul 8, 2014)

Staying positive for your dad and you Alan


----------



## margie (Jul 8, 2014)

Only just saw this Alan - I hope that the operation is a success.  I have said a prayer for your Dad, you and your family.

Take Care
{{{{{{{Alan, Alan's Dad & family}}}}}}


----------



## Bloden (Jul 8, 2014)

Thinking of you and your dad, northie.


----------



## stephknits (Jul 8, 2014)

Wishing your dad all the best, take care


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 8, 2014)

Hope your Dad gets better soon northy. Sending you my love x


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 9, 2014)

Sorry to hear this Alan - hope your dad is feeling better soon - it must be awful being so far away.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone. My Dad had the operation last night, so just waiting to hear how things went.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 9, 2014)

Dad has had a tumour removed and is recovering in intensive care. The good news is that it does not appear to have spread.


----------



## Pete H (Jul 9, 2014)

Alan hope all goes well for your dad..


----------



## Northerner (Jul 9, 2014)

Dad is now out of intensive care and going back on the ward  My stepmother is going to visit him this afternoon.


----------



## gail1 (Jul 9, 2014)

hope she finds him on the mend Thinking of you and your dad God bless, you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm glad that it is isn't spread and that he is out of intensive card.  Wishing your dad a speedy recovery


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 9, 2014)

It's good it hadn't spread and that he's doing well. Hope he'll be home and having his pint soon.


----------



## newbs (Jul 9, 2014)

Sorry I've only just seen this.  I am pleased that your Dad has had his operation and wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 9, 2014)

Good news, hopefully he'll be on the mend now and fingers crossed won't have to spend too long in hospital.


----------



## Redkite (Jul 9, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Dad has had a tumour removed and is recovering in intensive care. The good news is that it does not appear to have spread.



Glad they found and removed it in time.  Hope he recovers quickly


----------



## PhilT (Jul 9, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your Dad Alan, hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank heavens they decided to scan him there and then.

Wonder if he'll have to have further treatment as belt and braces?  In any event, here's hoping he'll be feeling a lot better very soon.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 9, 2014)

Pleased to hear he is out of ITU and they were able to get the tumour without it spreading - fingers crossed for a speedy recovery now


----------



## Northerner (Jul 10, 2014)

Dad struggled with the morphine after the operation, as it caused him to hallucinate and lash out. They are trying him on something else, but may have to restrain him. Hopefully, things will settle down and he will become more peaceful.


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 10, 2014)

I hope they find him an alternative that suits him better, I know some people react badly to opiates and that's not what he needs.  It must be very worrying for you and your family, so I hope you're looking after each other.


----------



## Redkite (Jul 10, 2014)

Your poor Dad 

Hope they can give him a more effective painkiller with no untoward side effects.  Will you get a chance to visit do you think?  Very hard when your parents are living so far away. x


----------



## Cat1964 (Jul 10, 2014)

Sorry to hear that your dad is still going through a bit of a rough time. Hope it all settles for him very quickly and that he makes a good recovery.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 10, 2014)

Dad is back in intensive care as his BP is low and kidneys not putting out as much as they should - probably a combination of the anaesthetic and drugs.


----------



## Cat1964 (Jul 10, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Dad is back in intensive care as his BP is low and kidneys not putting out as much as they should - probably a combination of the anaesthetic and drugs.



He's definitely going through the mill at the moment. Keeping him in my prayers.


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 10, 2014)

Your poor dad is really having a rough time of it isn't he? I hope he'll be better soon and back home again.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jul 10, 2014)

I am only just seeing this. My thoughts are with you and i hope you're dad makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## gail1 (Jul 10, 2014)

hoping he has a speedy recovery, my thoughts and prayers are with you both


----------



## jalapino (Jul 10, 2014)

My thought are with you Alan.


----------



## ypauly (Jul 10, 2014)

As other have said, you are in my thoughts and prayers Alan.


----------



## Flutterby (Jul 10, 2014)

Only just seen this, so sorry to hear about your Dad.  They seem to have got on and sorted things very promptly which is good.  I hope that his return to intensive care is only a small blip and he is soon back on the ward and recovering properly.  Lots of love.xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2014)

I've just heard that my Dad has died. He had breathing difficulties last night, and although he was breathing OK through a tube, they discovered that the cancer had spread to his kidneys and abdomen. Fortunately, he did not suffer. In fact he's only really been ill this past week, so he hasn't had to endure the lingering illnesses of old age.

I'm a bit shell-shocked, as is my sister, since initial reports from my stepmother suggested he would pull through.


----------



## gail1 (Jul 11, 2014)

O Alan hunnie im so sorry to hear of your dads passing. Still lets be thankful he didt suffer as you say. Thinking of you and your family. May he fly home on angels wings God bless Take care you are in my thoughts and prayers hugs and love gail


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2014)

gail1 said:


> O Alan hunnie im so sorry to hear of your dads passing. Still lets be thankful he didt suffer as you say. Thinking of you and your family. May he fly home on angels wings God bless Take care you are in my thoughts and prayers hugs and love gail



Thanks Gail. Here we both are on the beach in Scarborough:


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm so sorry, my thoughts are with you and your family.
Cathx


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm so sorry Alan. I'm glad it was fairly quick for his sake, but sorry for your loss. The resemblance between you is quite marked isn't it?


----------



## gail1 (Jul 11, 2014)

what a lovely picture omg you are the spitting image of your dad


----------



## PhilT (Jul 11, 2014)

*Sad News*

Just heard via facebook that Alan's Dad passed away.

 I'm sure everyone will join me in sending our deepest condolences.

 Take care Alan.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 11, 2014)

So sorry to hear about your loss Alan. Will be thinking of you.
Kind regards
Suexx


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh Alan, so sorry for your loss. I will keep you in my thoughts. Look after yourself xxx


----------



## Cat1964 (Jul 11, 2014)

Northie, I am so sorry to hear of your dad's passing. The blessing is he is not suffering a long drawn out illness. Please take good care of yourself during this time too. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 11, 2014)

So sorry to hear your sad news.  It might not be much consolation but at least he didn't suffer for long.

Best wishes to you and your sister x


----------



## casey (Jul 11, 2014)

Alan, I am so very sorry to hear your sad news. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. God Bless.x


----------



## delb t (Jul 11, 2014)

Thinking of you at this sad time Alan at least the suffering was not for a long time.


----------



## Flower (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, you are in my thoughts. Megx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone  He had along and varied life and was fortunate to be quite active and with all his marbles right to the end. It's only since last Saturday that he had been ill, although he has had to live with psoriasis and shingles for many years, and had mouth cancer in his early 60s.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 11, 2014)

Alan I'm so sorry but very pleased that he had a good life. It must be so difficult for you. Lots of love xxx


----------



## stephknits (Jul 11, 2014)

Alan, I am really sorry to hear your news.  Was just catching up so I could be up to date when meeting you tomorrow.  Big hugs x


----------



## Redkite (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh no, Alan, I've only just seen this message.  I'm so sorry to hear that your Dad passed away so suddenly, what a terrible shock for you all, especially since the earlier news was so positive.  I expect it must be some comfort to know that he didn't suffer a long time with the cancer, and also that he hadn't been aware he had it, and therefore hadn't spent his last months in fear or pain.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jul 11, 2014)

Very sorry to hear of the loss of your Dad Alan. Your Dad will always be around you, guiding you, looking out for you etc. R.I.P to your Dad xx


----------



## Bloden (Jul 11, 2014)

What a lovely photo. So sorry to hear your dad's died. It's a blessing that he didn't suffer for long, but hard for those left behind. You and your family are in all our thoughts tonight. ((((abracitos))))
Sol X


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 11, 2014)

So sorry to hear of your dad's passing Alan, you are in my thoughts - tc x


----------



## Steff (Jul 11, 2014)

Very very sorry Alan to hear of your fathers passing , much love to you , wish I could come tomorrow to meet now give you a hug xx take care of yourself


----------



## KateR (Jul 11, 2014)

My sincere condolences Alan. RIP


----------



## margie (Jul 11, 2014)

So sorry to read this news. You must all be in a state of shock, I hope that you and your family can remember the good times you shared.

Will say some prayers for you and the family. 

{{{{Alan and family}}}}


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jul 12, 2014)

I am truely sorry for you're loss. My thoughts are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 12, 2014)

Oh, I'm sorry Alan.  I'm glad he didn't suffer too much, but sad it happened so quickly for you, your sister and of course - your step-mum.  I really feel for her, since I'm a step-mum too.

But still - it's never a 'right' time for people to die whenever it is.

Although it's an old photo etc, I was going to say exactly the same as others have - he's you, you are him - you could only be his son, spat straight out of his mouth - as they say round here!


----------



## cherrypie (Jul 12, 2014)

Dear Alan,

What can one say?  All the platitudes in the world go over our heads at times like these.
You should know that you are highly thought of by each and every one of us and your Dad is in partly responsible for that.    He must have been a great Dad to you throughout his years and I hope that he knew what a marvellous son he had.
You are in my thoughts and prayers Alan at this difficult time.
(((((hugs)))))

Maisie.


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi Alan, Just heard your sad news on facebook - really sorry.
The picture is lovely and I am sure to be treasured xx


----------



## Kanga (Jul 12, 2014)

My thoughts are with you, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Riri (Jul 12, 2014)

Very sorry to hear that you dad had passed away. I'm sure you'll have lovely memories of time spent with him and you will be able to cherish these forever.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 12, 2014)

Thank you everyone  The funeral will be on Thursday in Holland. As neither me nor my sister will be able to attend my stepmother will be sending us a DVD, and we are arranging a special dinner for family and friends in Yorkshire when she will bring his ashes over to be scattered.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 12, 2014)

Sorry to hear Alan. Hope you & your family are ok.


----------



## Pete H (Jul 12, 2014)

Alan only just seen this, so sorry to hear this sad sad news, thinking of you buddy..


----------



## spiritfree (Jul 12, 2014)

Oh Alan, I am so sorry for your loss. What shock you must be feeling. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Flutterby (Jul 13, 2014)

Big hugs Alan, especially as you can't be there Thursday.  Nice idea to all get together at a later date though.  Thinking of you.xx


----------



## Fluffy Jo (Jul 14, 2014)

Aww im so sorry to hear this Alan...hope youre doing ok x x x


----------



## jalapino (Jul 15, 2014)

So soooo sorry Alan.....my thoughts are with you and your family!
(((((hugs)))))
You look just like your dad!!!


----------



## bev (Jul 19, 2014)

So sorry Alan I have only just seen this...such a shock....you must be devastated. Thinking of you all at this time. Bev x


----------



## Newtothis (Jul 20, 2014)

Thinking of you Alan and your family at this sad time xxx


----------

